# UFC 66 Fighter Salaries and more on Cro Cop



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!

NSAC APPLIES FOR CRO COP WORK VISA 


Nevada State Athletic Commission executive director Keith Kizer confirmed today that his agency has filed a petition with U.S. Citizenship & Immigration Services seeking approval for Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic to compete in UFC 67 at the Mandalay Bay Event Center on February 3, 2007. The UFC has yet to request NSAC approval for a potential opponent.

It is speculated that UFC president Dana White will introduce the thirty-two-year-old Filipovic to the American viewing audience during tomorrow’s UFC 66 pay-per-view broadcast. Filipovic, (21-4-2), is the PRIDE Fighting Championships’ 2006 Open Weight Grand Prix Champion. A native of Croatia, Filipovic was a commando in an elite police anti-terrorist unit and is renowned for his arsenal of explosive strikes, which is highlighted by a devastating left high kick.


UFC 66 Salaries

The Fight Network has obtained the official compensation for three of the nine bouts on Saturday’s card.

Tito Ortiz -- $210,000 / no win bonus
Chuck Liddell -- $250,000 / no win bonus

Note: Both Liddell and Ortiz are expected to share a percentage of pay-per-view proceeds.

Andrei Arlovski -- $90,000 / $55,000 win bonus
Marcio Cruz -- $5,000 / $5,000 win bonus

Forrest Griffin -- $16,000 / $16,000
Keith Jardine -- $7,000 / $7,000


















































edited: Added some weigh in photos. More Fightnews


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i thought forrest would be getting paid more by now. AA is a lucky man. he must have signed a good contract.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I know this has been said many times before, but damn look at the size of the melon on Tito :laugh: If head-butting was still legal he would be the champ for sure.

On topic: Holy freakin' drop off on the Forrest/Jardine salary. That's so wrong, Forrest deserves so much more money than that (frankly they all do).

Edit: Also Chuck looks fairly trim. Looks like he took training seriously. This does not bode well for Tito.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I know this has been said many times before, but damn look at the size of the melon on Tito :laugh: If head-butting was still legal he would be the champ for sure.


I was going to say the same thing. His head isn't too bad... until you're able to compare it side-by-side with someone else's head.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

HaHa **** does he got a melon on him. He actually looks smaller than he did in his last fight. Looks like he has less muscle mass. Maybe he just had to dehyrdrate alot to get down in weight.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn, Marcio Cruz is only getting five grand to fight Arlovski? Thats shit. You'd figure he would be getting more considering this is his fourth UFC fight and he is a bit higher in the HW rankings.



Pogo


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah thats bullsh-t he deserves more than 5 grand. That really isnt enough to hire trainers and shit. He is better off just getting a full time job which I bet he has. I know I would never fight arlovski for 5 grand no matter who I was. especially when he is getting 90 Gs.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

did anybody think tito was gonna kiss chuck and then get knocked out and have the fight cancelled?


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Leben got a quite a makeover. Not so sure about the eyeliner and black toenail polish, but that tatoo looks cool and with Chuck leading the way you can't go wrong with a mohawk.










Yea, these salaries are misleading. The New York Times has reported that Chuck at Tito make between 4 - 5 million a year, and GSP pulled in a half mil and a new Hummer off his last fight, but only 80k of that was reported. 
I'm pretty surprised about the Forrest salary, but I'm sure he's got endorsements and this exposure will only make him richer. Hell, I would guess Pe De Pano would even get several thousand dollars just to were this or that t-shirt into the ring... *cough* Xience


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

flourhead said:


> did anybody think tito was gonna kiss chuck and then get knocked out and have the fight cancelled?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: yes,I was thinking the samething last night, I would have loved to see it.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

how is jardine getting more than cruz


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

poor cruz, I don't like him but that is ridiculous, if he beats arlovski he still gets 80,000 less than him. Shocking, Frank Shamrock is right about Dana White


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> Frank Shamrock is right about Dana Whyte


What did he say? :dunno: 

Suspect make-up from Leben now, he's maybe one of Mayhem's Monkeys.  The tribute to a trainer is fair enough if that's what the toenails are all about but c'mon, eye fukn liner? Who's that a tribute to? Or is it just to *said in the gayest voice possible* "bring out his eyes" 
It's a shame, I quite liked Leben.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Zender said:


> What did he say? :dunno:
> 
> Suspect make-up from Leben now, he's maybe one of Mayhem's Monkeys.  The tribute to a trainer is fair enough if that's what the toenails are all about but c'mon, eye fukn liner? Who's that a tribute to? Or is it just to *said in the gayest voice possible* "bring out his eyes"
> It's a shame, I quite liked Leben.



YouTube - Frank Shamrock to fight in the UFC


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

leew11k said:


> how is jardine getting more than cruz



Jardine posts more fights and more wins. That's pretty much it. I don't know how it could be any more clear. :dunno:




Side note: With regard to Forest's paycheck; Forest is still under a contract that he signed before he started becoming a contender. Being a "Fan favorite" is only part of the paycheck. I have a feeling that the UFC was only treating him like a crowd pleaser till lately (Despite his loss to Tito). If Forest wins tonight Next year he will more than likely be offered more money. (Also with how much they are paying Tito and Chuck I don't know how they could stand to pay the other fighters more money).


----------



## nortongene (Dec 21, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Yah thats bullsh-t he deserves more than 5 grand. That really isnt enough to hire trainers and shit. He is better off just getting a full time job which I bet he has. I know I would never fight arlovski for 5 grand no matter who I was. especially when he is getting 90 Gs.



I would that would be the quickest 5 grand you could make minus selling narcotics. What you last 8-10 sec? Thats 720 grand/hr


----------



## davlat (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys i heard that winner of the fight tito vs chuck got more then million is that true??


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

flourhead said:


> i thought forrest would be getting paid more by now. AA is a lucky man. he must have signed a good contract.


TUF fighters have a crappy contract. Their supposed $100,000 contract actually is quite misleading. If I remember correctly they get paid a little more each year per fight. If he wouldn't have lost to Jardine or Tito he would be making more by now. Back to the drawing board for Forrest cause the guy he just lost to, lost to Bonner, the guy he won TUF against. I smell a Bonner/Forrest rematch!


----------



## Suggs (Dec 31, 2006)

nortongene said:


> I would that would be the quickest 5 grand you could make minus selling narcotics. What you last 8-10 sec? Thats 720 grand/hr


Yeah, and if you're lucky it might be enough to cover the hospital bill.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry, but the Liddell number is WAY off> Dana White was interviewed on Thursday (check out article on UFC.com) and stated that this PPV event was going to generate almost 50 mill. and that the champion (obviously Liddell) gets 1 mill for this fight, now I believe that is just for showing up. He probably got double that because of the win. I actually believe all of those numbers are off.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> Sorry, but the Liddell number is WAY off> Dana White was interviewed on Thursday (check out article on UFC.com) and stated that this PPV event was going to generate almost 50 mill. and that the champion (obviously Liddell) gets 1 mill for this fight, now I believe that is just for showing up. He probably got double that because of the win. I actually believe all of those numbers are off.


Yah thats pretty obvious. It says that he gets 250 grand for sure. then a bonus for a certain percentage of ppv funds that are made and so does Tito. They each definetly make a lot more than what it says.


----------

